

Ask HN: Please review our Startup BusFeed - okeumeni

Hello HN,<p>We founded Busfeed.com as a web application for sales professionals.<p>BusFeed  is   a Sales 2.0 application,
We harvest Business and Social network intelligence to help sales people get closer to their prospect and help close deals faster.<p>To get a Free 30 days subscription, Please use Promo code:  BF_30DAYS_YC<p>Web site is www.busfeed.com<p>We appreciate your feedback.
======
jcr
Read This:

<http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ>

And resubmit latter with your site as the URL when all the superbowl (US)
nonsense has blown over.

~~~
okeumeni
Thanks for the advice, will do.

------
okeumeni
Clickable: <http://busfeed.com>

------
coryl
Needs screenshots or video demo on the homepage. Takes a bit while to figure
out what it is (I don't want to schedule a demo yet, I just want to see what
it is!).

------
jcr
okeumeni,

If I were to change your copy, I'd stick with just "Sales Innovation" rather
than "Sales 2.0 Innovation."

Though I'm sure opinions will vary, I personally feel the "Something 2.0"
nomenclature is trite. I tend to be unfriendly towards buzzwords. On the other
hand, I'm most likely not your target market, so it may be good marketing and
I just don't get it.

